# white fuzzy coating



## trooper251 (Jan 21, 2009)

We have a 10 g fresh water aquarium that contains 5 neons, 3 glo fish and a small algae eater (I can't recall the exact species at this time). The tanks went through a fish-less cycle and also also contains live plants. Along with the live plants, we have some man made aquarium decor. Among these man made items is a fake star fish. My daughter brought it to my attention tonight that there is a white fuzzy coating on the star fish. My question is: do I need to remove it and clean it up or let it go? Also, these man made store bought items have been in the tank since I started the cycling process. 

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## trooper251 (Jan 21, 2009)

here are some pictures:


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Algae blooms are common in new tanks. Even though your tank is cycled a lot of thing are still going on in your new tank and balancing themselves out. If the algae is bothering you washing the star is certainly an option. Next water change you can take the star fish out and give it a good scrub in some of the old water. Make sure you don't use anything that's got soap or other materials on it. I have a scrub brush that I bought just for my tanks that has never had soap or anything touch it but tank water. Just give the ornament a good scrub to get all the algae off and put it back in.

Just to warn you though the algae will likely come back until whatever imbalance there is in the aquarium works itself out.


----------



## trooper251 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. My six year old daughter begged me for a fish tank and since she has me wrapped around her little finger she got what she wanted. I, however, am stuck with the maintenance and care of the tank. I did do some research prior to setting the tanks up, but it is still obvious that I'm new to this. So if I understand you correctly, the white fuzzy stuff is a form of algae?

Thanks again


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, it's a form of algae.

How old is the tank? During the early phase of a tank's life when things are trying to stabilize algae is not uncommon. I'd talk to the plant guys, they have more accurate information on the relationship between plants and algae and the relationship between light, nutrient, and CO2 levels and what particular algae's can show up when things get out of whack. I need to start to do my research on the particulars myself.


----------



## trooper251 (Jan 21, 2009)

The tank has been set up for about a month and a half. I'll do some more research on it. Thanks for the help and advise.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah the tank is still new enough to not be completely settled down. My main tank took nearly 3 months to settle down and the algae to fade.


----------

